# quarantine tank



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

should a quarantine tank be tied into the main system or should it be a separate system all together?


----------



## jeaninel (Aug 24, 2007)

It should be separate so that any fish in QT that comes down with a disease won't spread it to your main tank.


----------



## cp5041 (Oct 29, 2006)

any specific size because i have a 30 gallon i want to use as a qt for my 120 reef


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Perfect. Just make sure to keep the water quality in the quarantine tank up to spec with the reef.


----------

